# High Oil Pressure 87 Cabriolet



## anneihilate (Mar 2, 2014)

:facepalm: After the very timely death of my ancient cabriolet, which in hind sight was more jetta than cabriolet, I picked up a new one with 130k on it. It drove home nicely but then the temperature plummeted and the oil pressure was always between 3-5 (only had this car aprx 9 days). Then it was 4-5. Then my idle went high 1.5 instead of 1. I put in thinner oil now (oil did nothing and it has a mobile filter) and putzed with the idle screw. Idle is back down to 3 but when i am going 40 mph the needle on the bar gauge goes past 5. I found tons here on cars with low oil pressure. I am not useless with cars but I am not a mechanic so I need some direction before I can do anything. 

Manual
w/ac
I used shell/bp gas, kept it on full, never below half.

The previous owner kept it as a show/summer car and had been sitting since september only driven 3k a year for the last 6 years. 

Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dub-tech (Oct 9, 2012)

your oil pressure will be higher in colder temperatures, as long as when the car is hot ( operating temperature ) you have more that 1 bar of pressure ( normally 1.5ish ) you will be fine. now on the idle situation if your idle is high or the idle is hunting( idling up and down ) more than likely that is a completely separate issue and would recommend looking for a vacuum leak.


----------

